# [Tuto][homebridge][raspbee 2] contrôle d'une ampoule et d'un interrupteur philips Hue sans bridge



## totoguile (2 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Suite à l'excellent article de Nicolas https://clubigen.fr/igen/article/114979 , je me suis lancé dans la domotique.
2eme tuto, installer un hub Zigbee.

Materiel:
module Raspbee 2 https://phoscon.de/en/raspbee2
une ampoule Philips Hue
un interrupteur Philips Hue.

L'idée ici est de se passer d'un hub Philips/Xiaomi/xxx et de le remplacer par le raspberry qui fait tourner Homebridge.

Il faut installer le module sur le raspberry et suivre le tuto suivant , via la connexion ssh pi@<ip address> / pwd "raspberry" de votre raspberry.






						RaspBee II Installation
					






					phoscon.de
				





Par contre, comme nous sommes sans interface graphique, grosse frustration à la fin, vous ne pouvez pas lancer l'appli deCONZ !!!

Eh oui, vous avez une image homebridge, avec le port TCP 80 (http) utilisé par homebridge.
Il faut donc modifier la conf du module deconz.

Dans
/lib/systemd/system
éditez le fichier deconz.service comme ceci:


```
[Unit]
Description=deCONZ: ZigBee gateway -- REST API
Wants=deconz-init.service deconz-update.service

[Service]
User=1000
ExecStart=/usr/bin/deCONZ -platform minimal --http-port=81 --ws-port=8081
Restart=on-failure
StartLimitIntervalSec=0
RestartSec=30
AmbientCapabilities=CAP_NET_BIND_SERVICE CAP_KILL CAP_SYS_BOOT CAP_SYS_TIME

[Install]
WantedBy=multi-user.target
```

Puis exécutez les 4 commandes suivants :


```
sudo systemctl daemon-reload
sudo systemctl disable deconz-gui
sudo systemctl enable deconz
sudo systemctl restart deconz
```

et enfin ouvrez votre navigateur pour aller sur la page de config (dans mon cas j'utilise l'IP http://192.168.1.253:81)

Procédez à l'appairage de votre ampoule et interrupteur en suivant https://phoscon.de/en/app/doc

Reste maintenant à "lier" DeCONZ à Homebridge : dans la page plugin, installez le plugin Hue






Allez dans réglages pour le configurer





Sur DeCONZ, allez dans les réglages avancés de la GW




et cliquez sur Authenticate App

redémarrez Homebridge et si tout va bien, vous voyez votre ampoule et votre interrupteur dans homebridge et dans l'app Maison de votre iPhone


----------



## totoguile (3 Juin 2020)

Bonne nouvelle, la communauté homebridge avance vite: un patch est en cours pour le support de deconz par l'image raspbian-homebridge :








						homebridge-raspbian-image/stage3_homebridge/01-homebridge/files at master · homebridge/homebridge-raspbian-image
					

Official Homebridge Raspberry Pi Image based on Raspberry Pi OS Lite. - homebridge-raspbian-image/stage3_homebridge/01-homebridge/files at master · homebridge/homebridge-raspbian-image




					github.com
				



il semblerait que l'installation puisse se faire depuis hb-config


----------



## lloydnet (3 Octobre 2021)

Hello,

est ce cela dont tu parles ==> How To Install deCONZ for ConBee or RaspBee ?


----------



## totoguile (4 Octobre 2021)

Oui tout à fait !


----------



## lloydnet (4 Octobre 2021)

OK, super !
En effet, ça semble s'installer assez simplement.

J'imagine qu'il faut tout de même faire le changement de port ?

Et quel est le mieux entre un RaspBee II et un ConBee II (en sachant que j'ai un Raspbery) ?


----------



## totoguile (4 Octobre 2021)

Nope le port est changé automatiquement 

j’ai un raspbee2, si je vais le refaire je prendrais un conbee2 pour pouvoir utiliser une rallonge usb et éloigner la clé du raspberry. 
pour info, mon raspberry sert aussi de NAS avec un ssd branché dessus: j’ai du entourer mon ssd et le câble usb avec de l’aluminium pour créer ne cage de faraday et ne pas perturber le Zigbee qui ne fonctionnait plus !!!


----------



## lloydnet (4 Octobre 2021)

super, merci pour l'info pour le port 

Ah oui, pas top ton histoire de perturbation.
moi j'ai un NAS pas loin, donc peut être que je garderai ton idée de la clé USB avec une rallonge.
Mais je me dis que ça peut éviter d'avoir trop de hub @home (donc remplace un hub HUE, AQARA et IKEA par exemple)


----------



## lloydnet (13 Novembre 2021)

Hello,

J'ai suivi le conseil ci-dessus et je me suis lancé avec l'achat d'un ConBee II et d'une rallonge USB (1 m) pour être tranquille.

J'ai suivi le mode opératoire que l'on trouve -> ici, pour l'installer depuis "hb-config" de l'image raspbian-homebridge.
Tout s'est assez bien passé. Pas de soucis de port en effet 
Juste un petit truc en plus, j'ai du manuellement ajouter le "user" dans la config après avoir été dans l'interface graphique pour "authentifier l'application" (comprendre authentifier homebridge). Peut-être est-ce parce que j'ai déjà le pont HUE configuré dans ce plugin.

Je peux donc accéder à l'interface graphique Phoscon... Mais même si j'arrive à faire la mise à jour du ConBee II et je n'arrive pas à ajouter une ampoule :-/
J'ai acheté une IKEA TRADFI E14 LED 470lm (différentes nuances de blanc + variation de la luminosité), mais après plusieurs tentatives : rien. L'ampoule n'est jamais reconnue (j'ai éteint une seule fois, plusieurs fois, débuté ampoule allumée et éteinte).

Avez vous eu cela aussi ?

Est-ce parce que cette ampoule est a priori récente et non présente dans le tableau de objets compatibles (lien) ?
Idem, le ConBee ne voit pas mes ampoules déjà associées au pont HUE : sans doute est-ce normal aussi ?


----------



## lloydnet (14 Novembre 2021)

J'ai avancé dans mon investigation : il semble que cela soit à cause du fait que deCONZ ne se connecte pas à la clé :-/ car dans l'appli web de DeCONZ, j'ai firmeware = "non connecté".
Pourtant, j'ai bien la clé lorsque je lance un lsusb :


> Bus 001 Device 126: ID 1cf1:0030 Dresden Elektronik


J'ai relancé plusieurs fois le démon, mais rien à faire... j'ai aussi débranché et rebranché le clé... J'ai juste vu hier une fois que c'était connecté et j'ai même pu faire une sauvegarde et lancer la mise à jour.
J'ai aussi cliqué sur "réinitialisation de la passerelle", mais cela ne change rien.
Si quelqu'un a une idée : je prends


----------



## totoguile (17 Novembre 2021)

je ne sais pas si cela peut aider, mais avec les Hue, si elles étaient déjà appairées, il fallait les "rester" pour pouvoir faire une association avec deCONZ.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJm9YpPrGzk ?


----------



## lloydnet (20 Novembre 2021)

Hello,

Merci pour ton retour.
J'avais aussi essayer de leur faire un reset (assez simple avec les ampoules IKEA), mais cela n'avait rien changé.
En fait en continuant d'investiguer et en regardant les logs, j'ai vu que la clé passait son temps à se connecter et se déconnecter (1 fois pas seconde).
J'ai donc décidé d'installer le logiciel sur un PC et j'ai branché la clé sur le PC : même problème.
Après prise de contact avec le support, la clé est simplement défectueuse :-/
D'ailleurs, cela explique pourquoi parfois je la voyais lors d'une commande "lsusb" et parfois non.
Je vais donc la renvoyer et en commander une autre bientôt : je vous tiendrai au courant des nouvelles aventures


----------



## lloydnet (11 Décembre 2021)

Hello,

Alors.... j'ai acheté une nouvelle clé, et même action, donc même problème :
Je la branche avec une rallonge USB, elle est bien reconnue est "connectée" dans l'app Phoscon
Je la mets à jour (en faisant une sauvegarde avant), et là c'est le drame. Une pop-up me disant que tout est OK, mais à partir de ce moment là, la clé n'est plus connectée et surtout plus connectable, car elle se connecte et déconnecte tout le temps (idem branché sur un PC).

Vraiment bizarre... Bref, je vais une nouvelle fois la renvoyer... et la prochaine fois, je ne ferai pas la mise à jour à partir du Raspberry.


----------



## lloydnet (19 Décembre 2021)

Hello,

Suite de mes aventures 
J'ai lu que le soucis que j'ai eu lors du flash de la clé arrive souvent et il est préconisé de réaliser cette action sur Windows et éviter de le faire à partir de l'application d'origine.
Exemple de discussion sur un autre forum : lien
Certains ont même réussi à la reflasher suite au soucis que j'avais eu, mais il faut être patient.

J'ai donc suivi ce tuto et j'ai enfin pu mettre à jour la clé sans problème


----------



## lloydnet (14 Janvier 2022)

Hello,

La suite de mes aventures 
Après avoir pu faire la mise à jour de la clé CONBEE 2, j'ai pris une ampoule IKEA (E14 470 lm) et un contacteur de porte/fenêtre AQARA : tout a été reconnu par la clé via l'application web Phoscon, puis dans HomeBridge et au final dans HomeKit 
Pour l'ampoule, j'ai tout de même du la placer très proche de la clé (à moins de 30 cm) pour qu'elle soit reconnue.

J'ai donc maintenant, des automatisations sous HomeKit qui permet d'allumer et d'éteindre une ampoule IKEA en fonction de l'état du capteur de porte AQARA.

Rien d'extraordinaire, mais je suis content que ça fonctionne (enfin).


----------



## totoguile (17 Janvier 2022)

Cool ! Content de savoir qu'une autre instance homebridge fonctionne


----------



## lloydnet (17 Janvier 2022)

Yes 
Mais une seule autre seulement ?? J'espère que d'autres sur le forum l'utilise aussi (j'en suis même certain) 

J'ai relevé tout de même un petit défaut (ou alors que j'ai pas fait le bon paramétrage quelque part) : lorsque l'ampoule s'allume grâce au contacteur de porte, elle n'apparaît pas allumée dans HomeKit :-/ Mais si je clique directement dans HomeKit : elle s'allume et est bien re présentée comme allumée.


----------

